# Stonecrop



## PARKBOY (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got offered a bunch of these plants from a local nursery for free that said no one wants them because they attract alot of bees but I dont know anything about them especially if these are good for honey bees. Anyone have any experience with these? Here is a pic of one. Thanks 

http://www.youcanlearnseries.com/Landscape/Images/sedum640.jpg


----------



## festus (Jul 27, 2010)

that is what they call sedum, i think autumn fire, the honey bees were all over the one i saw back a week, was in full sun and no special care needed.


----------



## mnbob (Nov 7, 2005)

It's a really tough plant here in MN. If you want to propagate more, clip the tops just as they're starting to form flower buds. Put the clippings into some soft sandy soil and water once or twice a week for a few months.

Bob


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

There's a ton of different types of sedum. We have a bunch of the one you have pictured and the honey bees like it a lot, bumbles too. It's a fall bloomer with ours just getting going now. Easy care, no worry plant, and for free, you can't beat 'em. Perrenial, it will come back next year.


----------



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

you cant kill these! they are also called "live forever" for good reason, drought tolerant, etc...and the girls are all over them!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Mine are in bloom right now, & the bees are all over them. More than any other plants in the yard. Must be a good fall bee plant.


----------



## PARKBOY (Apr 30, 2010)

I got two of the plants last night and today the bees are all over them. The nursery owner says he has 15 more that he wants me to take saturday. I hope they make a good honey. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I would like to add one note:
A few years back the government was planting sedums along the highway and during one of our local monthly bee meetings an old beekeeper spoke up saying that was not good. He said sedums can make your hive smell like it has American Foul Brood.

Now that is the only time I have ever heard that mentioned so maybe its something to keep in the back of your memory for future reference.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Ski said:


> I would like to add one note:
> A few years back the government was planting sedums along the highway and during one of our local monthly bee meetings an old beekeeper spoke up saying that was not good. He said sedums can make your hive smell like it has American Foul Brood.
> 
> Now that is the only time I have ever heard that mentioned so maybe its something to keep in the back of your memory for future reference.


Dang! I just set out 10 stonecrop and 10 standard sedums! Oh, well ... as long as the girls like them --


----------

